# Mad Scientist Cocktail Chemistry Set



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

i love this site! thanks!


----------



## WikiTiki (Oct 17, 2010)

*Cocktail Chem set*

That set is P-I-M-P!!! I'm so getting it!!!
Thanks for the post!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Fabulous!!! I have favorited this site for future use. Thanks!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OHH! wont Spookyone would just love that!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

They now have them at Spencer's Gifts.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hey that is an amazing cocktail set GOS! Its a little costly but really, its not like I have not went overboard on my Halloween or Alcohol $$$ before... 

I may take a stroll into Spencers one of these days soon! Thanks for sharing the update savage!*


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Spencer's design is a little different, Retail $39.99, but got my for 40% Off, because my spencers is closing.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They have some cool stuff!


----------

